# Overqualified and underqualified



## mallow (6 Nov 2008)

I'm a qualified solicitor and was recently let go because of the whole conveyancing falling off a cliff business... Am delighted because I hated the profession anyway.  I've been applying for any office/administration job because I really don't care what I do, but am getting nowhere.  How do I get past the fact that I'm not overqualified for lots of jobs, yet I'm also underqualified for anything else? 

I think my problem is that employers outside the legal profession must find it hard to understand why someone would happily be paid a fraction of their previous salary for some peace of mind! Anyone in similar situation? I'd image there's plenty of us out there, and the architects and engineers must be getting hit hard too?


----------



## MandaC (6 Nov 2008)

With your legal backgrounding, have you considered going into the area of Company Secretarial/company law.

There is still a shortage of people and lots of vacancies.  Having said that, if you are bored with the whole legal area,  company law is hardly exciting stuff either.


----------



## Flax (7 Nov 2008)

mallow said:


> Am delighted because I hated the profession anyway. I've been applying for any office/administration job because I really don't care what I do


 
That's the issue for me - you don't really *like* the jobs you're applying for; you're simply applying for anything as you don't really care what you do.

In my mind that means "he'll be gone in two months when he realises what this job involves".

My advice to you is to figure out what you want to do, start a night course on that topic, and try to get a job in a company which does that sort of work.

I'm currently looking for work and have found http://www.dole.ie very useful.


----------



## mallow (9 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I think you hit the nail on the head Flax, I can't show why I really want any particular job if I don't have a reason other than needing money! Will have a think about that...


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2008)

There is another issue here. I don't think there any such thing as 'any office/administration job' anymore. Most admin jobs have some degree of speciality, there it is accounts or event management or reception. No offence, but I'd far rather have an experienced receptionist as a receptionist rather than an ex-solicitor with no experience in that field.


----------



## MandaC (9 Nov 2008)

Complainer said:


> There is another issue here. I don't think there any such thing as 'any office/administration job' anymore. Most admin jobs have some degree of speciality, there it is accounts or event management or reception. No offence, but I'd far rather have an experienced receptionist as a receptionist rather than an ex-solicitor with no experience in that field.



Yes would very much agree


----------



## LouisCribben (9 Nov 2008)

mallow said:


> I'm a qualified solicitor and was recently let go because of the whole conveyancing falling off a cliff business... Am delighted because I hated the profession anyway. I've been applying for any office/administration job because I really don't care what I do, but am getting nowhere. How do I get past the fact that I'm not overqualified for lots of jobs, yet I'm also underqualified for anything else?
> 
> I think my problem is that employers outside the legal profession must find it hard to understand why someone would happily be paid a fraction of their previous salary for some peace of mind! Anyone in similar situation? I'd image there's plenty of us out there, and the architects and engineers must be getting hit hard too?


 

A lot of people are in the same boat as you, it's very normal. You want a low stress job, something different, something even less challenging. 
It'll probably help you to get your head together about your long term future.
I remember about 10 years ago, I left my IT job to go to Australia because I was really fed up of my job. My IT job was challenging and moderately stressful. Every day at work seemed like an eternity.

I worked in a few menial office jobs in Sydney, it was very theraputic. 

It was a breath of fresh air for me. Even though the pay wasn't great, I was a lot happier. 

I've since gone back to an IT job, a less stressful and more interesting one, so it's ok.

Best of luck, you'll be happier I'm sure.


----------



## BoscoTalking (10 Nov 2008)

LouisCribben said:


> I've since gone back to an IT job, a less stressful and more interesting one, so it's ok.


di you think its because you struck a balance and learned that a job is only one part of life that this job is less stressful -or is it less stressful?


----------



## LouisCribben (10 Nov 2008)

pennypitstop said:


> di you think its because you struck a balance and learned that a job is only one part of life that this job is less stressful -or is it less stressful?


 
i just found a less stressful IT job, and as I got more experience, I found it more tolerable.
But at the same time, I long sometimes for a change again, I empathise with the op.


----------



## nossie (10 Nov 2008)

mallow said:


> I think my problem is that employers outside the legal profession must find it hard to understand why someone would happily be paid a fraction of their previous salary for some peace of mind!


 
I was in a similar situation needing a break from sititng in one place in front of the computer programming under the florescent lights and wanted to do one of 2 things, fixing things in a hotel which I did before abroad when younger or driving a truck nationwide.  
Apart from possibly thinking you won't stick around after 3 months one aspect you have to keep in mind is that the people interviewing you often in these jobs often aren't very smart.  When they're confronted with a person with skills far beyond theirs they feel threatened and simply remove the threat by not giving you the job.
For example:  One City Centre 4 Star Hotel near St Stephens green would not employ me for a maintenance job even though in Germany I was head maintenance manager over 3 hotels for 450+ rooms, speak 3 european languages fluent and can take care of their computer networks and website etc.  Fukin nuts if you ask me but they obviously could not see past their egos to understand that I just like pottering around.  Yes I'll never forget Concepta!

So to get the truck driving job I turned up with no CV and wearing a jumper with my hands in my pockets.  When they asked what did I do previously I said "I was just wurkin on sites an stuff".  I had a fun time delivering beer around the country from that for a while but working as a truck driver gets you treated like **** by minimum wage managers in Centra's etc and you find the people in general will look down on you shockingly so.

Now many years later I'm back to coding websites and applications and graphic design work for B2B and in the last 4 months on the retail front I have my own .  So enjoy your little hiatus no matter how long it lasts and really do what you want to do.  After all this really is your life ;0)

So good luck with your change of lifestyle.


----------



## sparkeee (2 Feb 2009)

You could possibly retrain for another profession,i know FAS have a lot of retraining programs set up for people.What sort of alternate profession did you have in mind.


----------



## gemineye (2 Feb 2009)

hi Mallow,

I am in the exact same position as you and I'm just wondering if you have had any luck since you last posted on this thread?

I have just qualified and have not been able to get work in any area- like you I'm overqualified for most jobs and underqualified for some. I'm so frustrated at this stage- it's hard to believe that all my hard work to get my qualification is now standing in my way! 

Gemineye


----------

